# Blue Angelfish from Angelfish USA...



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

HI everyone, 

For those that are curious as to what his angels look like if you are interested in ordering from Angelfish USA. I'm only interested in the smokey pinoy variety so I only ordered those... these are pearlscales as well... Each seller has a different name for them so it leads to some confusion. They are called Philippine blue smokey's as his website. I didnt have the foresight to take pictures of them as juvies but they came in fairly small... they are somewhat older now... 

Cheers

Laura


----------



## blueggreen (May 20, 2006)

*angle*

love the smokey blues ,tempted to start another tank for angles.


----------

